# Logobearbeitung...HILFE



## andiklaus (2. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich muss eine Homepage anpassen, dabei geht es es aber nicht nur um den Text sondern Hauptsächlich um das neue Logo das eingebetet werden soll. Dabei soll aber das Desing im Hintergrund genau gleich bleiben.
Also ich frage nun wie ich das am Einfachsten machen kann, das Logo auszuschneiden und dann den Hintergrund irgendwie wieder herstellen. Es gibt ja schon die möglichkeit mit dem Kopierstempel, mit diesem habe ich es allerdings nicht geschafft.. Andere Vorschläge ?

Danke schon jetzt für Eure Hilfe...

greeZ
Andi

Hier noch das Bild mit Logo drin:


----------



## tobee (2. August 2006)

Du meinst das Logo freistellen?


----------



## andiklaus (2. August 2006)

Danke erstmal, leider had sich mein Problem damit noch nicht gelöst.

Das Problem ist nicht das Freistellen des Logos selbst sondern danach den Hintergrund wiederherzustellen.. Das so mit diesem Schweifbogen usw.

Einer noch einen Tipp, wie man das am besten machen könnte?

mfg


----------



## Terrabug (2. August 2006)

Am einfachsten ist wirklich wenn du das mit dem Kopierstempel Stück für Stück machst. Die Reperaturhelferlein können die bei so komplexen Linien wenig helfen.

Das Beste ist es wohl wenn du das nur sehr grob wiederherstellst und dick das neue Logo da drüber haust


----------



## McAce (2. August 2006)

Ich würde mir zb den Lichtstrahl rechts neben dem Logo mit dem Polygonlasso auswählen. Dann auf neuer Ebene kopieren und dann nach links drehen. usw bis
das Logo überdeckt ist.
Dann eventuell mit dem Stempel ausbessern.


----------

